# 2015 AMA Nationals-Health Table Donation



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Rag Quilts (46" x 46") inspired by Marti's "Spoiled Maltese Uniforms", in honor of our forum and donated to auction off at the Health Table by Terre (rrwtrw), Carol (chardy) and I...Finished and ready to ship :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oooops...and I forgot to add Hedy @ Maltese Obsession :blink: ...forgive me Hedy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wow!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

WOW is right!! I am so impressed! And thankful! This is wonderful! I know I will be bidding on these! Just for a reminder here is the shipping address:

*Clyde Werner
1741 Park Ridge Point*
*Park Ridge, IL, 60068*


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Pam...the pkg is in the mail...woooohooooo!



pammy4501 said:


> WOW is right!! I am so impressed! And thankful! This is wonderful! I know I will be bidding on these! Just for a reminder here is the shipping address:
> 
> *Clyde Werner
> 1741 Park Ridge Point*
> *Park Ridge, IL, 60068*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Impressive. The are gorgeous.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Those are adorable! I will send something tomorrow!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Now they are cool!!!! I better make sure to bring plenty of $$$$!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

They are so gorgeous!!! I love them!

One has to be at the Nationals to bid on them, right?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh my .... Oh my!!!!  You have outdone yourselves!
Beautiful


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Someone is going to be very lucky! So adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You have been busy Lydia, love the quilts.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And don't forget...all the funds from the Health Auction goes to fund various research for things like liver shunt, GME and all of the things that are problems for our breed! So these donations are so wonderful!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I think so Marie...but you could always get one of your SM friends to help you lol! I have to be honest I'm still not sure if its auction or raffle...I just make the quilts



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> They are so gorgeous!!! I love them!
> 
> One has to be at the Nationals to bid on them, right?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> I think so Marie...but you could always get one of your SM friends to help you lol! I have to be honest I'm still not sure if its auction or raffle...I just make the quilts


Aww ... thank you, Lydia, for answering my question. :tender:

They are so beautiful. But, then I am blessed to already have won the gorgeous quilt you made for the rescue raffle. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would be happy to help anyone who wants me to buy raffle tickets or bid for them if I get the info ahead of time as to what your limits, etc. are---just PM me so I have it in writing & can check back---my brain is a sieve. 
I am, however, still waiting to see if Kitzel develops a TBD---we will be checking his blood on Thursday, I think. Results will be back next week.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Looove these! You've got serious talent!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great job! I love the quilts, and will be bidding. I'll be bringing my donation to the Health Auction. (breakable).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Reva, I love these too!
Pam, is this a raffle or an auction?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Reva, I love these too!
> Pam, is this a raffle or an auction?


 If they are on the table Sandy, it is usually run like raffle. People buy tickets and put the tickets toward the items they are interested in. Usually the "high ticket" items end up at the auction which is at the luncheon and at the banquet. Those are handled like a real acution with paddles for bidding. My guess is that these lovely quilts will be on the raffle table. But don't get too attached.....I'm going to be buying LOTS of tickets!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just gorgeous!!! Will definitely be buying lots and lots of tickets.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We love the quilts.....:wub::wub: I think that is the wrong address to mail them to. I'll give you MY address and I'll deliver them:innocent:maybe or I'll just put them in my house.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lydia, these are just stunning. I love those quilts. you better start making more of them, I have a feeling they are going to be popular with a lot of requests!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you, Lydia. The quilts are beyond beautiful and made with love! They are going to be very popular!!!

Terre & Denne


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Those are gorgeous and I know they will be going for a high price!!
So you know we will all want to order one....you better get busy.:innocent:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, you guys are killing me...But thanks so much for the compliments, it warms my heart. Rag quilts are so much fun, but especially for our maltese!!! This was totally Terre & Carol's idea...thanks ladies


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, these are beautiful. I'm always amazed by the talent her on sm.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh I love them and wish I could be there to bid on them.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Great work, love both colors! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They're so beautiful. :wub::wub: I love the material that Catia designed. Every time I walk Tyler in his vest made of it by Marti we get compliments. The quilts will be a great addition to anyone's house or stroller. :chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg. Those are beautiful! Love love!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful!:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Her fabrics are so adorable! I especially love the yorkies 



Snowbody said:


> They're so beautiful. :wub::wub: I love the material that Catia designed. Every time I walk Tyler in his vest made of it by Marti we get compliments. The quilts will be a great addition to anyone's house or stroller. :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Pam, is there a way to get hold of Clyde to find out if the quilts arrived? I put a note in asking him to let me know, but haven't heard anything...I just posted on the AMA page too.



pammy4501 said:


> WOW is right!! I am so impressed! And thankful! This is wonderful! I know I will be bidding on these! Just for a reminder here is the shipping address:
> 
> *Clyde Werner
> 1741 Park Ridge Point*
> *Park Ridge, IL, 60068*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

lydiatug said:


> Hey Pam, is there a way to get hold of Clyde to find out if the quilts arrived? I put a note in asking him to let me know, but haven't heard anything...I just posted on the AMA page too.


 I don't have a ph# for him. Did you get a tracking # for the delivery? But let me see if I can find out how to get a hold of him for you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Pam . I got a reply from Vicki...he's bringing them unopened, so she's going to have him check on it


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Lydia ~~~ boy you know that I just think you are so talented! These quilts are UBER AMAZING!!!!! EPIC!!!!

I can't wait to hear who wins these at the raffle!!! Your heart poured into these lovely quilts ~~~ the love your poured into them ~~~ SHINES in how Lovely they are!!!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Wanted to remind everyone to stop by the AMA Health Table at Nationals. These two quilts are amazingly beautiful and will be available via the raffle! Hopefully, lots and lots of money is raised!

Thank you, Lydia!




lydiatug said:


> Rag Quilts (46" x 46") inspired by Marti's "Spoiled Maltese Uniforms", in honor of our forum and donated to auction off at the Health Table by Terre (rrwtrw), Carol (chardy) and I...Finished and ready to ship :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

A small token of my LOVE for the fluffs, and the fluff mommies and daddies who have their hearts broken when the little ones get sick. 

Carol, these are especially for you and in memory of precious McCartney...you were in my heart every minute I was working on them!!! Carol even bought the awesome maltese fabric by Catia Cho to get me started, and the hearts were inspired by Marti's adorable uniforms


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> A small token of my LOVE for the fluffs, and the fluff mommies and daddies who have their hearts broken when the little ones get sick.
> 
> Carol, these are especially for you and in memory of precious McCartney...you were in my heart every minute I was working on them!!! Carol even bought the awesome maltese fabric by Catia Cho to get me started, and the hearts were inspired by Marti's adorable uniforms


Thank you Lydia- I am having such a hard time with grieving. I was suppose to be at National's and McC was going to be our poster girl, that beat this disease. Those were our plans. Every penny that the beautiful quilts bring in will bring us that much closer to finding the gene that is responsible for taking these beautiful fluffs from us. The quilts are beautiful, I have little McC dress that she was suppose to have on at Nationals, and I have it under my pillow. The only thing that keeps me going right now is that she did not suffer and I am grateful that my little Bimmer is back to being himself. 

Please everyone, buy, buy, buy, tickets!! 

Love to everyone that is helping and donating. 

Thank you Lydia


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now one of these I could actually find room for in my luggage to take home to Vienna. Even if I have to toss my clothes! Priorities!
Lydia, you are gifted. I hope "I" will also be gifted with a winning ticket!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

So beautiful!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Can we buy tickets if we are not going?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sherry said:


> Can we buy tickets if we are not going?


Yes you can! Check the FB AMA Nationals page and it details how you can!


----------

